# Another use for sawdust



## Don Kondra (May 2, 2013)

Ruby likes to nap on the sawdust I dispose of on my driveway.

I shot her sleeping and found the image lacking so I let out a short whistle 





Cheers, Don


----------



## CherylL (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful pup!  I try to whistle too when I take photos of my schnauzer. Sometimes a clicking sound will get him to look up.


----------



## Derrel (May 2, 2013)

That is a fine,fine-looking dog! Sawdust is probably pretty warm and comfortable for a dog...kind of like the memory foam mattress for doggies!


----------



## SquarePeg (May 2, 2013)

Derrel said:


> That is a fine,fine-looking dog! Sawdust is probably pretty warm and comfortable for a dog...kind of like the memory foam mattress for doggies!



Funnier than you think.  Our spoiled dog has an actual memory foam mattress - Amazon.com: Comfo-Lux Memory Foam Dog Mat with Bone Shape Bed (20" x 30"): Pet Supplies


----------



## Ron Evers (May 2, 2013)

Why would you put sawdust on your driveway Don?


----------



## ronlane (May 2, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> Why would you put sawdust on your driveway Don?



It's cheaper than concrete or asphalt and the dog seems to like it better


----------



## Don Kondra (May 2, 2013)

CherylL said:


> Beautiful pup! I try to whistle too when I take photos of my schnauzer. Sometimes a clicking sound will get him to look up.



Thanks Cheryl... 



Derrel said:


> That is a fine,fine-looking dog! Sawdust is probably pretty warm and comfortable for a dog...kind of like the memory foam mattress for doggies!



Thanks Derrel.  



SquarePeg said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > That is a fine,fine-looking dog! Sawdust is probably pretty warm and comfortable for a dog...kind of like the memory foam mattress for doggies!
> ...



Thank you.  Spoilt ?  Yup, that bed is probably better than my own  



Ron Evers said:


> Why would you put sawdust on your driveway Don?



Well, let's see Ron

- keeps the weeds down
- the dump is 15 miles away and costs $10 a load
- too lazy to walk into the bush to dump it
- Ruby likes it 

Cheers, Don


----------



## nola.ron (May 2, 2013)

Please tell me that is not a shock collar....


----------



## Don Kondra (May 2, 2013)

nola.ron said:


> Please tell me that is not a shock collar....



Nope, wireless fence receiver..

Cheers, Don


----------



## ronlane (May 2, 2013)

nola.ron said:


> Please tell me that is not a shock collar....



Okay, it's not a shock collar. It's an electronic stimulation device used to assist the Dog's correct behavior thinking abilities.


----------



## 480sparky (May 2, 2013)

Proper use of invisible fences:






:lmao:


----------



## ronlane (May 2, 2013)

Yeah and I still feel the effects of that everytime I see a beer truck. Hurt like ..........


----------



## Ron Evers (May 2, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you put sawdust on your driveway Don?
> ...



You get two thumbs up, one for a clever retort & a second for saying concrete & not cement.


----------



## Don Kondra (May 2, 2013)

ronlane said:


> nola.ron said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me that is not a shock collar....
> ...



Yes, it works by delivering a shock 

Actually it starts beeping when the dog gets close to the boundary, a little closer and the beeping increases in frequency.  A little closer and it delivers a shock.

My last two dogs received the shock Once, they learn real quick..

I did try it on myself first, it's not painful but it certainly gets your attention and you do not want to do it again, he, he...

Cheers, Don


----------



## michael9000000 (May 12, 2013)

Epic photo...  Gorgeous labbie!


----------

